# כי אל-אשר תלכי אלך



## HebrewRing

My fiance has a ring, and we have no idea what it says, could someone please tell us?
Thank you.


----------



## Tararam

It's oppside down and only the "אשר תלכי" is visible, but I guess the other word is "אלך".
"אשר תלכי אלך" means "Wherever you go, I'll go (I'll follow)."

Congratulations, Mazal-Tov by the way.


----------



## HebrewRing

Thank you!!!


----------



## Tararam

I'm sorry I didn't mention it, but the source of this sentence is from the Book of Ruth, chapter 1 verse 16.


----------



## tFighterPilot

The full sentence is כי אל-אשר תלכי אלך (I assume Tararam didn't notice there are 3 images).


----------



## Tararam

Haha, Indeed I didn't... I stand corrected.


----------



## HebrewRing

tFighterPilot said:


> The full sentence is כי אל-אשר תלכי אלך (I assume Tararam didn't notice there are 3 images).



So what does the full sentence read in english?


----------



## Tararam

"For wherever you go, I'll go"

King James' translation is:
"For whither thou goest, I'll go."


----------



## Egmont

Tararam said:


> ... King James' translation is:
> "For whither thou goest, I'll go."


Actually, it's "for whither thou goest, I will go." Contractions such as "I'll" would not have been used in serious writing when that translation was written in the early 1600s.


----------



## Tararam

Egmont said:


> Actually, it's "for whither thou goest, I will go." Contractions such as "I'll" would not have been used in serious writing when that translation was written in the early 1600s.



" 'Cause where yo go, I'll go too, fo' sure."
On a side note, and quickly before a mod sees this:
http://restlesspilgrim.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/stop-hitting-yourself.gif


----------

